# Makeup Storage Haul. Not that easy in Germany though!



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 10, 2008)

My new makeup storage goodies just arrived and I want to share this with you because I was looking for something like these boxes for a very long time here in Germany. 
I watched a lot of videos on youtube where youtubers talked about their makeup collections and how they storage it. They storaged their makeup in boxes with drawers like these and I really like that system because it is easy and not that expensive and the drawers are lucent. They said that they are 10$ at stores like walmart or target. 
But here we don't have walmart or target (the last walmart here in Cologne closed like 7? years ago) and it was difficult to find those boxes because regular grocery stores didn't had them. But then my mum said that there is a company out there who produces plastic boxes and containers only and I should check them out. And yay I found a online store that sells them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




They where a lot more expensive (20 EUR each) than I thought but I really want to organize my collection so I bought them.

Here are the boxes:






To get the size I put some l/g and a powder in them:





I am really happy right now even though this is not a makeup Haul but now I look forward to organize my beloved makeup.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 10, 2008)

Where did you get them? Have you a name and adress?


----------



## kittykit (Oct 10, 2008)

These are great! I've something similar for my craft supplies. I seriously need one for my cosmetics too... the drawer in my bathroom is full.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Where did you get them? Have you a name and adress?_

 
I'll send you a PM immediately


----------



## Susanne (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 10, 2008)

I love them! Could you post the place you got them from? Maybe they'll ship to the UK?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 10, 2008)

If it is ok that I post the link here it is:

go2a

If those links are not allowed, please mods delete this one post with the links 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The site above is in german only but here is the producer of those boxes:

Curver

go to: Storage > Multipurpose organisation. The Mini Towers are the "happy place for makeup" boxes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At Our Companies there is a adress for the UK, but no phone number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I am sure you have those boxes in the UK, too. This company produces so much stuff!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 10, 2008)

One thing I do suggest to you, is that you buy drawer liners (they are like rolls of thin, textured stuff) that you can cut into the right demensions and put at the bottom of the drawers, this stops everything from flailing around when you open and close the drawers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its VERY helpful, I don't know what I'd do without it. (and I have a very similar kind of stackers as you just bought)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_One thing I do suggest to you, is that you buy drawer liners (they are like rolls of thin, textured stuff) that you can cut into the right demensions and put at the bottom of the drawers, this stops everything from flailing around when you open and close the drawers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its VERY helpful, I don't know what I'd do without it. (and I have a very similar kind of stackers as you just bought)_

 
Thank you! I'll do this


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Thank you! I'll do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No problem! In Canada they sell it at hardwear stores and places like that.


----------



## Willa (Oct 10, 2008)

It looks very nice, compared to the cheap ones we can buy at Wal Mart and such. I got one for my bathroom and it's soooo fragile


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Those two boxes are now ready to be used! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I'll probably get one more of the one with four drawers to put on my commode. I'm already running out of space because I like it organized and need more drawers but I'm still very happy with this storage haul. It is very handy that all boxes - except the one with the cap - are stackable.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice storage
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....I love it


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you, hun!


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 14, 2008)

I love your new storage! Your making me wanna get organized lol


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you!
Seriously.. I love these boxes.. with their content of course! 
They stand not that far away from my bed and I look at them and in some drawers every night before I go to bed. 
It makes me happy.


----------



## starangel2383 (Nov 16, 2008)

great storage boxes. i bought some large storage containers from my local craft store a few years ago and they are filled to the rim with not just MAC but other types of cosmetics as well. i should get some small ones for my bathroom, but i dont think my sister would appreciate that very much.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 17, 2008)

nice storage


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 17, 2008)

Great drawers!  I really like that the cap top has grooves and holes to put stuff in.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 17, 2008)

great storage! i use ones like these. storage like that is hard to find in the UK too, but i got mine in carrefour on a day trip to france


----------

